# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Phil Test

## StormAngel

Ky eshte nje test personaliteti dhe eshte shume i mire.
Besoj se do punoj me pps.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Ja edhe nje test tjeter qe e more me e-mail dhe qe ka te beje me karakterin e njeriut:

----------

